# no-valve sippy cups - any favorites???



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello everyone -
I was reading a couple of the other posts - one about teeth brushing made me check out the ADA recommendations. While looking at their website, I noticed that they say not to give babies sippy cups with valves. In another recent post, someone had mentioned that straw cups are better. So, now I am wondering what to give my LO. (side vent - why in the world do companies make these products that are not good for babies & then we new moms buy them & then learn & then have to buy new stuff - UGH!!!







)

Right now we have this cup that has a "built in" valve - DS has to squeeze it with his mouth to get water out - very much like a bottle nipple. We also have this one that DS doesn't really like - it has a regular valve.
We do also have this one with a straw, but DS doesn't get it yet - he tips it like the others. Also, I tried it and you have to squeeze the tip of the straw between your lips while sucking to get the water - is that the same concept as a valve?

So, my question for you all is - does anyone have a recommendation for a sippy cup without a valve or a straw cup that their LO likes? Or should we just attempt to go straight to a regular cup? Any input on this would be appreciated!!
TIA









ETA - it needs to be BPA-free, please.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Tupperware makes a great sippy cup lid to fit thier cups. My only beef with thier cups is that they are narrower at the bottom then at the top so they tip over more easily than I like.

My kids use the Avent cups as well. If you want a "no valve" sippy, you can just take the valve out. I like the fact that I can use them either way though because I can throw and sippy cup in my purse after I put the valve in. (and oh the disasters when I forget!!)


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

You'll find valve free sippys at Ikea. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40084861
Tupperware also has some too. http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/...r=P10048897000
You might also simply be able to pop the valve off the one you already have.
I also sometimes use these. Although they are valve free, they are not that easy to sip from. We have even made a slightly bigger hole in some of them to help the flow.

Straws: My 3 year old still has a hard time with squeeze straws







so I am not expecting the baby to figure it out anytime soon...
As long as they have a flip top that you can put away when done, I am not worried about the whole spill proof thing.
We like the Thermos Foogo ones, absolutely adore these and had one like this too, which worked great until she dropped it on the sidewalk.
I also like the simple Rubbermaid straw drink boxes. Very simple to carry around.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

We use the Tupperware ones and the Learning Curve ones you can get at Wal-Mart. She does well with either one of those. Any without a valve can make a mess if they don't know how to use them yet. We just take something with a valve if we're gonna be somewhere we don't want a mess, like church.


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.!


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Duh - take the valve out to make it no-valve!!







I can't believe I hadn't thought of that! We tried it at lunch - he made a mess, but I think it was better.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the other suggestions, too! Those all look like good choices and I think we'll be getting some new cups soon.


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

We had the Take and Toss ones, and they hardly ever spilled and worked well. Also, the Rubbermaid straw boxes are also good, and it was the first one DD really took to. Apparently BF kids have a lot more success than with any other sippies. Good luck!


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

yep, take the valves out. we've done that with all of ds1's cups. he knows how to use an open cup, but he's a wild man and prone to spillage and throwing things. as long as we have a lid on it, even without the valve, it keeps the mess down to a minimum.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Yes, taking the valve out of an existing sippy cup is the easiest approach. Plus, Take & Toss (they are completly reusable) makes a valve-less sippy cup (they even make a 4 oz version for smaller babes).

I should add that I would suggest simply offering a regular cup. Make it a small one with a wee bit of whatever your LO is drinking. Before long, your DS will have it all figured out







. I am one of those mommas who thinks that sippy cups are quite overrated and not necessary (as in, let the LO have the boob and/or bottle for however long they want/need while introducting a regular cup very early on).


----------



## crunchierbytheday (Oct 5, 2009)

We are using one called a Tilty cup. It is BPA free and doesn't use a valve. My DS loves it. Now if only he would figure out that he is supposed to swallow the stuff that comes out of the cup instead of letting it fall back out of his mouth.







What I like about these is that the inside of the cup is at an angle instead of having a flat bottom. That way your LO doesn't have to tip their head all the way back to get something out. The cup doesn't have handles or a soft spout, but that never seemed to be an issue with my LO.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

ikea!


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

Is Ikea plastic wear BPA free?


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
Is Ikea plastic wear BPA free?

yes

apparently polypropylene is all good. thanks for making me check that though i was pretty sure i'd swept the cabinet recently.


----------

